# i7-10750h + PL1/EDP Other throttles



## loftie (May 13, 2021)

Hey all. Curious if anyone can provide any insight to me resolving these two hiccups?

I've attempted to undervolt both the cpu core and cache. Lowered multipliers to try and reduce heat as well. I get the general idea of PL1 & PL2 but am still a little lost. 

System is an MSI GF65 Thin 10UE. I7-10750H w/ RTX 3060. 16GB Ram. Hoping the screenshots and log are enough but am open to sharing more info and trying something else to get this cleared up.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2021)

This hardware is too powerful for a thin and light chassis. When you try to fully use this hardware, temperatures up over 90C are the result.

The log file shows PL1 throttling at 55W. This long term power limit is being enforced by MSI. 

You can slow your CPU down a little if you want lower temps. Besides that, not much else you can do. It is hot by design. 

MSI is really pushing the envelope. Maybe a little too much for this chassis.

Not sure if the PP0 power limit is used on these CPUs. Try setting it back to 0 and leave it unchecked.


----------



## loftie (May 13, 2021)

Results were the same with PP0 Power Limit @ 0 and unchecked. 

Tried reducing PL1 to see if that would make a difference but it didn't. 11 minutes of Cinebench R23 and then a couple 12 thread tests in TS.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2021)

loftie said:


> to see if that would make a difference but it didn't


What problem are you trying to solve? The 10750H has a 45W TDP rating. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




When you run it at more than 75W, it is going to get hot. This is normal when you have a powerful CPU in a thin laptop. When you or MSI limit the CPU to 55W, it slows down so it does not exceed 55W and this allows your CPU to run cooler. 

When you are playing a game, you are going to have the Nvidia GPU adding heat to the chassis. The CPU will likely run hotter. It might need to thermal throttle or power limit throttle at times.

Your laptop appears to be running just like every other similar laptop fitted with a powerful 6 core CPU and Nvidia GPU. To be honest, it is running better compared to the competition. Some manufacturers are forcing Intel CPUs to run long term at the 45W TDP rating or less. Your laptop has set a hard limit of 55W which is reasonable considering the chassis size. At this power level the temps are in the low 80°C range. For comparison, there are many laptops on the market that are thermal throttling at over 95°C when the power is at 45W.


----------

